# Natural Yoghurt, Honey and Whey Protein Delight



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

I made this before for a post workout hit of protein and some sugars.

100-150G Plain Natural Yoghurt, tesco do a pot for around 65p in there basics range, 5g protein per 100g.

Mix this with two scoops of a protein powder of your choice, i used a Phd Strawberry delight,

Mix together and then drizzle a teaspoon of natural honey on top.

This tastes amazing, it is like a sweet icing or dessert.

would go well with some fruit or Oats for a nice breakfast also...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds good bud, keep meaning to utilise yoghurt more.


----------



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

It really does taste very good...... quick and easy to make also


----------

